# JSpinner: Editieren einschränken



## Snape (14. Dez 2005)

Moin,
ich finde das einfach nicht:
Wie kann ich einen Zähler (JSpinner) so einrichten, dass er im Zahlenfeld nur Zahlen direkt bei der Eingabe akzeptiert und trotzdem mit den Pfeil-oben / Pfeil-unten mit dem eingetragenen Wert fortsetzt?


----------



## Sky (15. Dez 2005)

Hi,

verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz: Nehmen wir einen Spinner mit entsprechendem Model:

```
SpinnerNumberModel model = new SpinnerNumberModel( 50, 0, 100, 1 );
    JSpinner s = new JSpinner( model );
```

Nun kannst Du im Zahlenbereich von 0 bis 100 die Pfeil-Buttons benutzen... Bei Eingaben außerhalb des gewählten Bereichs passiert nichts beim klicken auf die Buttons. Wenn doch was passieren soll, musst Du dein eigenes Model schreiben.


----------



## Snape (15. Dez 2005)

Das wäre natürlich zu einfach. ^^
Ich möchte nicht die Eingabe über die Pfeiltasten, sondern die Eingabe in dem zugehörigen Textfeld einschränken. Mit Deinem Beispiel kann ich außer Zahlen auch Buchstaben usw. eintippen.


----------



## Sky (15. Dez 2005)

Hast Du schonmal daran gedacht z.B. einen JSpinner.NumberEditor zu verwenden oder ein Textfeld (inkl. eigenem Document) zu nehmen.

Siehe auch JSpinner#setEditor


----------



## Snape (15. Dez 2005)

Ja, auch daran habe ich mich natürlich versucht. Evtl. ist mir eine entscheidende Kleinigkeit untergegangen oder es wurde mir zu umständlich. 
Ich belasse es erst einmal dabei, das Editieren des Textfeldes auszuschalten. Falls jemand das mit der direkten Eingabe auch noch lösen sollte, bin ich ganz Ohr.


----------

